# TV Stolen within Seconds - Brother dash cam



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

my brothers car is parked outside his new house.

My dad has arrived with a old not working 42inch LCD tv and was going to put it in his backyard with the other rubbish from his house.

He takes it out of the boot and leans it against the car and walks around to open the back gate.

Watch what happens.






We paid him a visit later and gave him the remote for the tv and told him we got it on video.

He will see the point to not try something like that from that house again !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Link doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzoY1sxxAAs&feature=youtu.be

Fixed link


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry about that now edited.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thieving scumbag 

What did he say when you visited him? :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thieving little scumbag, I'd have been right onto the plod.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Thieving scumbag
> 
> What did he say when you visited him? :lol:


The usual "what tv?" "I didnt take no tv!"

When we handed him the remote, he took it and went inside, no questions.


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

Low life scumbag. I bet he would steal an ice cream off a baby.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

N3llyboy said:


> Low life scumbag. I bet he would steal an ice cream off a baby.


And the milk out of your tea!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i take it he handed it back over ?!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"gave him the remote" EXACTLY what i would have done :thumb: Perfect


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

cleancar said:


> i take it he handed it back over ?!


in essence, he did us a favour, it was a to go into a skip along with the rubbish from my brothers backyard.

My mum said, thats not the point what if the tv was a working one, my response "dad would have not been stupid enough to leave it like that then" !

Lol made my day...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing is safe these days. 

Amusing how he was caught though and he was stupid enough to steal on his own doorstep.

I wouldn't make the youtube video private. Open it up and share it with everyone.

Won't be slow in going round and shaming the lowlife.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Nothing is safe these days.
> 
> Amusing how he was caught though and he was stupid enough to steal on his own doorstep.
> 
> ...


Nothing is safe indeed, when I am cleaning the car, I put everything back in the yard and lock the car, even thought it might be to fill a bucket or get something.

Now I know why I do it!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Gosh what a welcome to the neighbourhood, funny it was broke anyway & probably see it outside his for the binman to take.

Might be worth showing all the neighbours the video lol


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> Gosh what a welcome to the neighbourhood, funny it was broke anyway & probably see it outside his for the binman to take.
> 
> Might be worth showing all the neighbours the video lol


Yes we half expecting it back soon!

What was even funnier, is my dad asked my brother in the house, to move the tv in to the back yard, so he went to back open the gate and said what tv? He then thought it was in my dads boot and came back in to get the keys !


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

i would keep an eye out for that thieving scumbag mate

if he can do this he can do a lot more too, what happens when he notices you all have gone out?

I would personally reported him to the police.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

bigup said:


> i would keep an eye out for that thieving scumbag mate
> 
> if he can do this he can do a lot more too, what happens when he notices you all have gone out?
> 
> I would personally reported him to the police.


I dont think he would think again targetting the property, we told him we got it on video, didnt say it was a car camera or home CCTV, so he would assume its CCTV (he;s thick enough), so probaly stay away from the property now !


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd still go to the police. He won't stop there.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Ravinder said:


> I'd still go to the police. He won't stop there.


Exactly the point I was going to make, if he's that bold he may well have previous (and lots of it !) and when you think that these people never get pulled for every offence I would try to make sure he was tugged for the ones that could be proven !


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not a robbery by the way, it's a theft


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That will be his next step up from theft for the arseh--e.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If you haven't rung the police then I'm not sure why tbh!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Call the police. This will then allow police to search his property if they want. You never know he might have other stolen things in his house.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i like how you went & gave him the remote :thumb: i think i may have totally lost it myself & rammed the remote down his throat.


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't believe you've not informed the police!
You could help prevent future thefts by this scumbag.

If he robbed my house and I learnt that you had him on camera doing that and hadn't told the police, I'd be livid with you. It's almost like you're condoning his behavior IMO.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

chipuk said:


> I can't believe you've not informed the police!
> You could help prevent future thefts by this scumbag.
> 
> If he robbed my house and I learnt that you had him on camera doing that and hadn't told the police, I'd be livid with you. It's almost like you're condoning his behavior IMO.


If it was somebody elses property yes we would handed over the video, but it was from my brothers house (well outside it) and his footage from his car.

It was a broken TV which we were getting rid of anywhere.

So we decided to give him the remote and make it clear its recorded on video, so atleast he knows there is some sort of cctv in place.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Saj said:


> ....It was a broken TV which we were getting rid of anywhere.....


Maybe so, but HE didn't know that. Report him to the Police.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

You should have called the police. He will be stealing all sorts and NOT calling doesn't help crime rates, insurance rates and allot of other things law abiding citizens complain about. What is this country becoming?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

is he mentally retarded? 

talk about shi.tting on your doorstep..


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> is he mentally retarded?
> 
> talk about shi.tting on your doorstep..


indeed


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Saj said:


> If it was somebody elses property yes we would handed over the video, but it was from my brothers house (well outside it) and his footage from his car.
> 
> It was a broken TV which we were getting rid of anywhere.
> 
> So we decided to give him the remote and make it clear its recorded on video, so atleast he knows there is some sort of cctv in place.


I know what you're saying. But consider that you were fortunate enough to catch him in the act this time.

He's done it, brazenly, this time and you were in a position to have the thought to go and check your camera footage. A neighbour probably wouldn't think to ask to check your camera.

I'd almost guarantee that he's done similar a dozen times, perhaps elsewhere, without being spotted or leaving it with enough doubt that a criminal charge hasn't been possible.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

blimey that clearly shows the scum of today, no respect for neighbours let alone their property. 

Saj what area was this in? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> blimey that clearly shows the scum of today, no respect for neighbours let alone their property.
> 
> Saj what area was this in? if you don't mind me asking.


Nelson, Lancashire


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I can see the point & reason for calling the Police but Saj has to live there & the lowlife may have lots more lowlife friends.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I would have asked for it back, and when he passed it back to me id have pretended to drop it by accident, and leave it smashed to bits on his doorstep. And then walk away.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

andystevens said:


> I can see the point & reason for calling the Police but Saj has to live there & the lowlife may have lots more lowlife friends.


indeed this is true, now he knows and they know not to bother with the property anymore.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Surly if he's willing to take a tv from under your nose, he'll be willing to do your house over while you're away.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I understand the point about informing the police in principle but the practicality is that life can get extremely difficult by the scum once you go down that route! Sad but true!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

m1pui said:


> I know what you're saying. But consider that you were fortunate enough to catch him in the act this time.
> 
> He's done it, brazenly, this time and you were in a position to have the thought to go and check your camera footage. A neighbour probably wouldn't think to ask to check your camera.
> 
> I'd almost guarantee that he's done similar a dozen times, perhaps elsewhere, without being spotted or leaving it with enough doubt that a criminal charge hasn't been possible.


Now that he knows the TV is faulty it might even give him more reason to go out and do it again to someone else whether it be a TV or something else. He's not gonna care that you have him on camera as he knows he's not being grassed up so he's getting away with it. I would certainly be reporting it.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm shocked that it was stolen by a neighbour right on your doorstep. Like others have said I'd be reporting it to the Police if only to make them aware of what the guys like, who knows what else he's stolen ...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats shocking to have a neighbour like that around the corner!!!!


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

If he brings it back he would probably punch you for letting him steal a broken tv


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Go post dog **** through his letterbox


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Shocking footage. Cheeky sod. Well done for keeping cool when finding out who did it.

I think if I was in your position I would've dragging him out of the house, gone in and got the TV then smashed the thing over his head, hard.

Thieving lowlife. Doesn't matter if the TV isn't working, to me it would've been a matter of principal. Not an aggressive person but scum with zero morals like that make my blood boil and deserve to be taught a lesson the hard way.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Lol what a loser then when he gets in dosnt work and he has to get rid of it haha


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

People who have no respect for others in their community don't deserve to live in it. Phone the Police please.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Doesn't shock me tbh, plenty of tea leafs about; a telly leaning up with no-one around is a dream come true for them.
At work we have bods walk in (if the door's open) asking for jobs, when really they're just after half-inching our tools if they don't see anyone around...
but if we caught them, they'd have to face the wrath.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

This is what I would have done in your situation.

1) Kept cool and said nothing.
2) Left it a week or so.
3) Waited for him to go off to work one morning and then...

Oh wait, hang on there is a problem with my plan. Let me think this through a bit more.


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

This video is awesome!!!
Do you have the car camera running all the time? I thought people only switch them on when they're driving..
Do you mind if I link this video to my friend as well?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

marve said:


> this is what i would have done in your situation.
> 
> 1) kept cool and said nothing.
> 2) left it a week or so.
> ...


efa


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I would rename the video to tie in to the number of the house and street where this happened, superglue his locks, burning bag of dogsh*te outside then knock the door - run away, live mice through letterbox, my list continues for scumbags like this, they do not work so cannot respect things that people have to pay for, they shop at Brighthouse and never pay - I am seething a little at this, I have stopped short of getting the lads round for a chat and making his life a misery so that he has to move .. sod it just go for it.


----------

